# BYD E6 motor



## Phantasm (Nov 7, 2018)

I want to convert my beetle kit car to electric - but it needs to be on a budget so the off the shelf kits aren't the answer.


There is a Chinese motor from a BYD E6 that seems to be too cheap has anyone had experience with them?


I think its more powerful than I need its listed as


TYPE: AC 3 phase EV motor with permanent magnets
power: 75-90KW
max 7500 RPM
max DC 312V
Can be used on 144-165V @3750 rpm thru gearbox to get better speed and performance


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Might work great. I suspect you'll have trouble finding a controller.

Good luck,

major


----------



## 718EV (Dec 8, 2018)

I think the main question with this type of motor is what type of encoder / position sensor is used.
They do seem to be cheap as chips as you say and I'm considering maybe using one myself some time in the future for a project I've got on the back burner. Not the lightest option though....


----------



## 718EV (Dec 8, 2018)

Be careful if you're considering bolting straight to A VW gearbox, I think the torque will destroy it if you don't wind it back.
As an aside, If I decide to use one I'll probably hook it up to a Rinehart RM100


----------

